# Côte d'Azur (French Riviera) part 2



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

In august 2019 I went on holiday to the Côte d'Azur. Here part 2 of my pictures. 

*Cannes* (continuation)

66.
IMG_2145 

67.
IMG_2157 

68.
IMG_2166 

69.

IMG_2167 

70.
IMG_2169 

71.
IMG_2174 

72.
IMG_2180 

73.
IMG_2183 

74.
IMG_2192 

75.
IMG_2200 

76. 
IMG_2208 

77.
IMG_2213 

78.
IMG_2219 

79.
IMG_2220 

80. 
IMG_2223 

81.
IMG_2226kophie 

82. (till 88.) Via busy roads we leave Cannes and cross the *Massif de l'Esterel*.
IMG_2229f 

83.
IMG_2230f 


84.
IMG_2049 

85.
IMG_2232 

86.
IMG_2239 

87.
IMG_2240 


*Fréjus and Saint Raphaël*

After a day at the beach we walk along the promenade of Fréjus and Saint Raphaël.
There are a lot of restaurants, bars and tourist shops here. In the evening, the promenade is transformed into a large market.

88.
IMG_2256 

89.
IMG_2258 

90.
DSC_2338 

91.
IMG_2268vrb 

92.
IMG_2271 

93.
IMG_2275 

94.
DSC_2340 

95.
IMG_2293 

96.
IMG_2296 

97.
IMG_2297 

98.
IMG_2298 

99.
IMG_2299 



99.A.
DSC_2373 


99.B.
DSC_2371 

*Roquebrune sur Argens*

After a few hours on the beach, we've visited the village of Roquebrune-sur-Argens. 

100.
IMG_2309 

101.
IMG_2310 

102.
IMG_2321 

103.
IMG_2325 

104.
IMG_2330 

105.
IMG_2332 

106.
IMG_2333 

107.
IMG_2344 

108.
IMG_2346 

109.
IMG_2354 

110.
IMG_2364 

111.
IMG_2365 

112.
IMG_2370 

113.
IMG_2373 

114.
IMG_2375 

115.
IMG_2376 

116.
IMG_2382 




*Fréjus*

119.
DSC_2366 

120.
DSC_2369 

121.
IMG_2399 

122.

IMG_2403 

*Return home*

After a succesfull holliday we went home. From the South of France to our home in the South of the Netherlands. Distance approx. 1.100 kilometers. Journey approx. 12 hours. When I was not driving I shoot some pictures of city of Lyon and some landscapes. 

123.
IMG_2409 

124.
IMG_2418 

125. (till 130.) *Lyon.* 
IMG_2430 

126.
IMG_2436 

127.
IMG_2443 

128.
IMG_2446 

129.
IMG_2454 

130.
IMG_2456 

131. The last one: Nothner France.
IMG_2459 

Thanks for watching!
Part one (with Saint-Tropez, Antibes and Cannes) : (17) Cote d'Azur (French Riviera) | SkyscraperCity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from south France; well done


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

@paul62, @Chevalier d'Eon, @Christof Greece, @diddyD 
Thanks for the likes/ replies!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

wow! superb photos


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

I say the same☝


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

There is a possibility to see more?


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

@Romashka01, @diddyD, @Christof-greece
I'm glad you lik the pictures. 😀


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

LOVE this. I must confess though, that the towns inland seemed more beautiful than the crowded seaside!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------

